# Iberital MC2 burr replacement



## MiG (Jul 11, 2012)

Does anyone know if I can get replacement burrs for the Iberital MC2 from anywhere?


----------



## RobD (May 2, 2012)

Happy Donkey = http://www.happydonkey.co.uk/coffee-grinder-blades.html ask Scott he's very helpful

but unless your grinder has done lots of work i doubt you will need them?


----------



## MiG (Jul 11, 2012)

Cool! Thanks for this!


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

The MC2 blades are conical and are available ex-stock from the UK Iberital distributor.

You should be able to order them from your local espresso engineer......try asking a few coffeeshops who services their espresso machine....


----------

